# Breeding "diamond pythons" & "Bearded Dragons"



## joshm101 (May 11, 2016)

Hi my name is Josh,

I am currently working on a project at TAFE in the Web Design & Development area.

I am creating a website with information about reptiles.

One of the areas is creating a "Breeding Program" for these two types of reptile.

I am having trouble trying to find specific information.

Could someone please help me create a breeding program? or some tips would be handy.


Thanks,

Josh


----------



## saximus (May 11, 2016)

Your request seems very vague (or maybe I'm just too silly to understand). What do you mean by "breeding program"? Do you mean it in the sense that you want to breed them yourself? Or are you talking about a computer program? 

If it's the former, are you looking for people to sell you animals to breed or to breed on your behalf? If you want information on how to breed them, then a good start might be Keeping and Breeding Australian Pythons or The Complete Carpet Python.

If it's the latter, what sort of information do you intend on having the program store? Are you writing it yourself in a particular programming language?


----------



## joshm101 (May 11, 2016)

Hi,

I have to gather some information to create a table in my website with breeding reptiles information.


----------



## saximus (May 11, 2016)

What sort of information does the table need to contain?


----------



## joshm101 (May 11, 2016)

It needs common breeding information and it needs to be set up in a table to make it look like a "table" "program" sort of thing.


----------



## Stuart (May 11, 2016)

I'll echo saximus's comments on it being a vague request.

In essence, what do you mean by "table" "program" thing? You mean a database with a front end web interface or an actual application that is accessed over the net? Based on the information you are providing, you could achieve the same thing by creating an excel spreadsheet and then pasting the data in an HTML format with some CSS to make it pretty.

Getting back to acquiring the information though, you are best looking it up from some of the references that Saximus said. As well as that, there is a thread in our Noteworthy Threads forum written by eipper that give you some great books that could help.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 11, 2016)

Maybe if you come back & ask some specific reptile based questions after you have conducted some initial research we would be able to help you out.


----------



## Tinky (May 12, 2016)

Also not sure on what this table is supposed to do. Thought it might be some sort of gene pool and trait mapping, (ie bred Blue male with Green female, resulting offsprong had resulting features Blue/Blue, Blue/Green, Green).

But I am probably wrong......again.


----------



## Wokka (May 13, 2016)

Maybe its the possible outcomes from breeding a diamond python with a bearded dragon! I have pasted that below.


----------

